# Kubota L245 Ignition Switch Wiring Help



## shovel

Hello yall! I'm having some issues with my Kubota L245 2wd I purchased a few days ago. It seems the previous owner has rigged up the ignition switch into a mess. I noticed the tractor keeps battery power to everything even when the switch is off.
I pulled the switch out and noticed almost every wire but three or four are disconnected from the switch. Also, the glow plug switch is now a very unreliable "Push in, pop switch" that stays on unless you push the switch again. That isn't good right? What If I forget to turn the glow plugs off... :dazed: 
Can anyone help with the switch wiring or have a better idea of a modification? Thank yall very much!

Also, I would love to have a owners or service manual if anyone may have a copy to email?

Thanks again, God Bless and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Live Oak

Have you considered replacing the switch with a new one and rewiring? Now might be a good time to fix it all the right way. Check at Tractor Smart:

http://www.tractorsmart.com/enter.htm

They carry a wide range of parts to for these tractors and offer very good customer support. Call and ask for Ronnie Bowman. He was very helpful when I had my L245.


----------

